

Jimmy Wales is wrong: we do have a personal right to be forgotten - nkurz
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/aug/08/jimmy-wales-right-to-be-forgotten-wikipedia

======
jaekwon
I believe the opposite should be true.

The knowledge that resides in my property, whether it be my head or my
computer, is my own. I do not grant anybody the right to modify or delete
that, and I would not force you to delete your memory or files either.

It is your responsibility to keep your privacy, and those who invade it
illegally should be punished accordingly. However, once the information is out
there, let it stay out there. The economic and moral-hazard cost of the kind
of "data protection" scheme that the author espouses is detrimental.

